# Ethernet MRV 2 HDDVR's, one not seeing the other



## heebzman (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey guys,
Sorry if this has been asked or covered, and search didnt really help as I was having a hard time simplifying what I wanted to ask. Here is my issue.
I have two HR23's connected via wired ethernet running through a DLINK DIR-655. I have had this working for years since the beta testing with no issues.

Recently my living room box does not see the bedroom box. It connects to the internet, and I have restarted the box numerous times but it will not show the other connected HDDVR.

The bedroom box sees the living room box no issue. I can view and play living room recorded shows, etc. 

Normally I would say that the living room box is having network issues and go from there but system tests as well as downloading on demand content tells me otherwise. Like I said I had re-run network set up and restarted the box but still it does not see any other networked box. I am kind of at a loss. There has been no changes to my network, everything is running fine (I have numerous wired and wireless items).

Any ideas or something I am forgetting ?

Thanks


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Are you using static IP or dhcp? If regular dhcp you might try either reserving the IP addresses for your DVRs (in your router), or switching to static IPs. Also make sure you have not turned off sharing in the one DVR (under the whole-home menu in setup). And, make sure your list is not set to local only.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

carl6 said:


> Also make sure you have not turned off sharing in the one DVR (under the whole-home menu in setup). And, make sure your list is not set to local only.


+1

- Merg


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

heebzman said:


> I have restarted the box numerous times but it will not show the other connected HDDVR.
> 
> Any ideas or something I am forgetting ?
> 
> Thanks


Have you restarted the other one yet?


----------



## heebzman (Aug 5, 2007)

sharing is turned on, however I am not using a static IP for them. Like I said I have had these running with literally zero issues since we could beta test MRV.

I thought I did at one point try restarting the bedroom DVR, but maybe not. I am not at home but I will try that as soon as I can.

Thanks


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 31, 2011)

There should be a reset button on the router, requiring a paper clip to depress


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Verify that the bedroom receiver has sharing turned on. Then verify that the living room box is showing the playlist for all receivers and not just the local receiver.

If that is good, try a reset of the router and then rerun network setup on each receiver.

- Merg


----------



## VelvetUn (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm having the same problem as the OP. I'm on ethernet, with the family room hardwired and the bedroom on wifi. The bedroom can see the family room, but not vice-versa. 

I also have had this setup for awhile, with minimal issues. I have reset the router and re-ran the network setup on both receivers. As of now, the bedroom can still see the family room, but not the other way around. I have quadruple checked, and both dvrs have sharing on. 

My family room DVR is on a static IP, but not the bedroom. 

Any ideas?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

VelvetUn;3190186 said:


> I'm having the same problem as the OP. I'm on ethernet, with the family room hardwired and the bedroom on wifi. The bedroom can see the family room, but not vice-versa.
> 
> I also have had this setup for awhile, with minimal issues. I have reset the router and re-ran the network setup on both receivers. As of now, the bedroom can still see the family room, but not the other way around. I have quadruple checked, and both dvrs have sharing on.
> 
> ...


Make sure that the Family Room DVR PlayList is not set to show only the local playlist.

Also, why do you have one DVR with a static IP address and the other using DHCP?

- Merg


----------



## VelvetUn (Aug 2, 2007)

I have restored the network setting defaults and re-run the network setup and now I am getting an error 22, but my bedroom DVR can still see the family room list.

I have looked at a few Error 22 threads and tried some of the solutions (no IP conflicts, restarting and running system test) without luck. I can still DOD from the family room and the playlist is still visible on the bedroom. At Merg's suggestion, I removed the static IP on the family room, which is when the Error 22 began.

Here are the network settings.

*Family Room:*
IP: 192.168.0.5
Subnet: 255.255.255.0
Gateway: 192.168.0.1
DNS: 192.168.0.1

*Bedroom:*
IP: 192.168.0.5
Subnet: 255.255.0
Gateway: 192.168.0.1
DNS: 192.168.0.1

Thank you for the help.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

VelvetUn said:


> Here are the network settings.
> 
> *Family Room:*
> IP: 192.168.0.5 *<----*
> ...


Two receivers can''t have the same IP address.


----------



## VelvetUn (Aug 2, 2007)

You are correct, sorry. 

Bedroom is 192.168.0.4.

Subnets are both 255.255.255.0 though.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

VelvetUn said:


> You are correct, sorry.
> 
> Bedroom is 192.168.0.4.
> 
> Subnets are both 255.255.255.0 though.


So "now we know" what isn't the problem. :eek2: :lol:

It isn't clear if you've rebooted the receivers after resetting the network defaults.


----------



## VelvetUn (Aug 2, 2007)

Have now done a reset from the menu (not red button) but still have the 22. 

Network info (IP, subnet, etc) all stayed the same.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

VelvetUn said:


> Have now done a reset from the menu (not red button) but still have the 22.
> 
> Network info (IP, subnet, etc) all stayed the same.


I'm "out of tricks"
I've been using DECA for a few years, but back before I had it, there was a time when one DVR couldn't see the others [or the others could see it]. DirecTV2PC had no problem, but MRV did.
It turned out to be my router.


----------



## waylonrobert (Apr 22, 2010)

Do you have other networked devices on the same subnet? If so, are you having any issues with them? If so it could be your router.


----------



## VelvetUn (Aug 2, 2007)

waylonrobert said:


> Do you have other networked devices on the same subnet? If so, are you having any issues with them? If so it could be your router.


As far as I can tell the subnet is the same on the computer I'm using and both DVRs (255.255.255.0). I thought the subnets needed to be the same so each device could be seen on the network, should they be different?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

VelvetUn said:


> As far as I can tell the subnet is the same on the computer I'm using and both DVRs (255.255.255.0). I thought the subnets needed to be the same so each device could be seen on the network, should they be different?


"no" if they are then they can't see each other.

Do you have a switch "laying around"?

If so, then you could try it instead of your router. Resetting network defaults, or if they're still in default, and rebooting all the receivers will have them change their IPs to 169.xxx, and a subnet of 255.255.0.0
It may take a while for the receivers to find each other, but after a while they will and if you no longer have the problem, it points to it being the router.


----------



## Vin (Mar 29, 2004)

veryoldschool said:


> Do you have a switch "laying around"?


One of his DVRs is connected via Wi-Fi.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Vin said:


> One of his DVRs is connected via Wi-Fi.


Well that doesn't help, but was it the one with the problems?


----------



## Vin (Mar 29, 2004)

veryoldschool said:


> Well that doesn't help, but was it the one with the problems?


The hard wired one can't see the wireless:



VelvetUn said:


> I'm having the same problem as the OP. I'm on ethernet, with the family room hardwired and the bedroom on wifi. The bedroom can see the family room, but not vice-versa.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Vin said:


> The hard wired one can't see the wireless:


So it works "half way".


----------



## VelvetUn (Aug 2, 2007)

Should I manually change the settings in DirecTV for the wired DVR to 255.255.0.0?

On a side note, it doesn't make sense to me, but when I'm in my router settings, I can see the family room DVR (the one that isn't working), but I can't see the bedroom DVR or the bridge that is connected via wifi. It still works though.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

VelvetUn said:


> Should I manually change the settings in DirecTV for the wired DVR to 255.255.0.0?
> 
> On a side note, it doesn't make sense to me, but when I'm in my router settings, I can see the family room DVR (the one that isn't working), but I can't see the bedroom DVR or the bridge that is connected via wifi. It still works though.


Manually changing anything takes the receiver out of DHCP mode, so only do this when you know what you're doing.
If it isn't working, manually entering settings hasn't ever worked for me.

255.255.0.0 is for when there isn't a DHCP router and the receiver use their internal 169.xxx IP.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

VelvetUn said:


> Should I manually change the settings in DirecTV for the wired DVR to 255.255.0.0?
> 
> On a side note, it doesn't make sense to me, but when I'm in my router settings, I can see the family room DVR (the one that isn't working), but I can't see the bedroom DVR or the bridge that is connected via wifi. It still works though.


Depends upon where you are looking...the bridge should be listed as a connected WiFi node (assuming your router has such a status page) but won't be listed as ethernet node. It is not unusual to not see the device connected to the bridge (only some routers detect the bridged device as different from the bridge itself).

have you tried selecting "Repeat Network Setup" instead "Restore Defaults"? I have seen a receiver get "stuck" with an error status unless you go through that step.


----------



## putty469 (Jun 5, 2007)

I have a DIR-655 and had to enable multicasting in the advanced tab. I had all kinds of problems until I enabled that. 

Lots of smart people responding but I thought I'd chime in since the router appears to be the most likely suspect. Hope you get it working.


----------



## VelvetUn (Aug 2, 2007)

*VOS:*_"Manually changing anything takes the receiver out of DHCP mode, so only do this when you know what you're doing. If it isn't working, manually entering settings hasn't ever worked for me."_

I previously had this DVR on static IP with some of the settings manually inputted working with no problem.



Diana C said:


> Depends upon where you are looking...the bridge should be listed as a connected WiFi node (assuming your router has such a status page) but won't be listed as ethernet node. It is not unusual to not see the device connected to the bridge (only some routers detect the bridged device as different from the bridge itself).
> 
> I was looking in the DHCP Client list. I would have thought, like you said, the bridge would be ignored.
> 
> have you tried selecting "Repeat Network Setup" instead "Restore Defaults"? I have seen a receiver get "stuck" with an error status unless you go through that step.


I will try that. I think I have done it already, but it doesn't hurt to try again.

*Putty469:* _"I have a DIR-655 and had to enable multicasting in the advanced tab. I had all kinds of problems until I enabled that."_

I do have multicasting activated.

Thank you all for the suggestions. I'm hoping to take a crack at this again later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

VelvetUn said:


> I was looking in the DHCP Client list. I would have thought, like you said, the bridge would be ignored.


If you had recently reset the router, the DVR may not have renewed the IP address. Usually, when a router boots up it will poll the network to see what IP addresses are in use, but won't list an address unless it actually issues it to a DHCP client in response to a request/renewal. If the DVR was reset *after *the router and still doesn't show up in the DHCP list, that *could *indicate a problem with the router (though, I have also seen a number of routers that were a bit flakey about DHCP lists).


----------



## VelvetUn (Aug 2, 2007)

I re-ran the network setup and for whatever reason, it decided to allow my DVR to see the Internet. So I no longer have the 22 error, but my family room DVR still does not see the bedroom DVR; the bedroom DVR still shows the other DVR.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

VelvetUn said:


> I re-ran the network setup and for whatever reason, it decided to allow my DVR to see the Internet. So I no longer have the 22 error, but my family room DVR still does not see the bedroom DVR; the bedroom DVR still shows the other DVR.


"It sucks", but this is why this type of networking isn't supported by DirecTV for MRV.
"odds are" it's your router causing this.

The few times my receiver has done this a simple reset/restart has it up and running, but I'm using DECA, with a WCCK to connect to my home network .


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

When I have problems like this, What I do is go to the router settings under dhcp server list(aka reserved list) and refresh the list and reboot the router, Then reset the network setup to each receiver (no need to reboot the receiver) by restoring default values to each receiver. Hopes this works for you.


----------



## waylonrobert (Apr 22, 2010)

VelvetUn said:


> As far as I can tell the subnet is the same on the computer I'm using and both DVRs (255.255.255.0). I thought the subnets needed to be the same so each device could be seen on the network, should they be different?


Sorry, perhaps I wasn't clear. Yes they need to be on the same subnet. I was asking if you have other devices using your network, and whether or not you are having any issues with those. If you are, then the router could be the problem. As VOS said, try using a switch instead of a router to see if you can isolate the problem. In most situations, it is the router that causes problems.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

VelvetUn said:


> I re-ran the network setup and for whatever reason, it decided to allow my DVR to see the Internet. So I no longer have the 22 error, but my family room DVR still does not see the bedroom DVR; the bedroom DVR still shows the other DVR.


Silly question, but have you reset the bridge?


----------



## VelvetUn (Aug 2, 2007)

I will try a complete router refresh (IP addresses & reset) and then re-run network information. 

I'm not having any other network issues. Even the DVR that isn't working is actually connected to the Internet, gets VOD, Pandora and I was able to set a remote recording online.

I did reset the bridge and I was happy that that DVR continued to operate and see the other. 

Again, thank you to everyone for suggestions. I will let you know how it turns out with the router refresh.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

VelvetUn said:


> I will try a complete router refresh (IP addresses & reset) and then re-run network information.
> 
> I'm not having any other network issues. Even the DVR that isn't working is actually connected to the Internet, gets VOD, Pandora and I was able to set a remote recording online.
> 
> ...


So clearly, the bedroom DVR is able to open a session with Pandora's servers, DirecTV's servers and the other DVR. However, the other DVR can not open a session with the Bedroom DVR.

I am not sure how DVRs register with each other for MRV - i.e., do the DVRs send an advertisement packet to announce themselves, or does each DVR poll the network and wait for the others to respond.

In any event, it would appear that either the bedroom DVR's advertisement, or the poll/response session, is not getting through the bridge.

What is the make and model of the bridge? Does it have any configuration options regarding bridge mode? Does it have any security features?


----------



## VelvetUn (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm not exactly sure what I did, but the family room DVR sees the bedroom DVR. Last night I released/refreshed IPs and I think reset the router (to the best of my knowledge it didn't work). Today I unplugged Cat5 cord from the bridge (Trendnet) to the bedroom DVR and plugged it back in (I had previously done the power cord). It works now, which is nice. Whenever we get around to moving this year, I'll make sure I get DECA installed in the next house.

Thank you to all for the help and suggestions to fix this problem.


----------

